# Mounting Reed Switches



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I am looking for some new ideas to mount reed switches on the bottom of trucks for the track triggered bell and whistle.

I am using 1/4" dia. cylindrical reed switches, such as those usually supplied by Phoenix Sound. I like to mount them parallel to the tracks at a height that just clears the rail tops by about 1/8" or less. In the past, I have fabricated a piece of wood with two slots in it to hold the switches ( I know, a photo would help, but not now ... ). The wood sets the appropriate height, and the slots keep the reed switches in alignment (one on the left and one on the right). Everything is held in place with glue (CA and silicone). It works, but needs occasional repair (glue fails).

Any slick ideas out there?


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

slick? don't know. but an old idea 

http://kormsen.info/steering/bilder/reedschalter.JPG 

i made myself sleepers, to fit under the webbing of plastic sleepers. 
some grooves on the underside, four holes through the sleeper and i could solder the components in place together. 
so i am able to change out the whole thing easily and make repairs on the workbench. 
the needed (and in the original included) diodes are soldered to the wires.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

If your design works but the problem is the glue fails, what about just using a better glue? I found that E6000 is really tough stuff.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When I used the flat reeds with the 2 mounting holes, I found the PC motherboard mounting hardware (standoffs) to be very handy when mounting the reeds. 
And these come in both metal and plastic. 

Digi-key carries the flat reeds that have the same specs as the round ones.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

As I mentioned on the other forum, I plan on trying some Cherry MP201801 Mini Flange Mount Reed Switches. And yes, PCB spacers or standoffs should work perfectly for setting the spacing, or just use plastic tubing cut to the appropriate length. 

My old method with mounting bracket and glue works fine for me at the house, but I'm doing a job for a public display, and it needs to be more reliable. Nuts and bolts, no glue.


----------

